# New caregiver to Desert Tortoise need advice.



## BILL IV (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello ALL!
So update on my new friend MORTY! I came on here a couple of weeks ago asking about tortoise proofing my backyard before Morty’s arrival. So I created a burrow and area on the side of my house until I finish the rest. Here are pics of his new bare but temporary area for now. I had to hastily complete it because the previous owner couldn’t keep him any longer. So a little back story. Previous keeper had him for 20years since a baby. Got a new puppy and when Morty awoke from this years hibernation he obsessed on the new puppy and would not stop. So she needs to re home him. A friend of hers that has three Tortoises took him in. Morty then promptly began humping the female and fighting the males!! And didn’t eat for a couple of days after being there. So back he went to the previous owner. She put him in a cement dog run on the side of her house to separate him from the new dog. Well it was triple digit temps in The high desert 105! The whole time he was on cement with no shade and wasn’t doing well. So I take him to my house and he seems a little slow and kinda still adjusting to his new surroundings. I sent her a video thinking he was getting better. She says he seems to still be slow and maybe I’m not feeding him enough. She said he usually eats 20-30 green beans a day and like 10 or so show peas or snap peas and some romaine. I was giving him 10 or so green beans and like 6 of the other. So okay I’ll give him more. The concerning part is I haven’t seen any poops like she described. I think I found one and threw another one out not knowing what it was. Could this be poop see pic? He pees regularly and even in his soaking tub. I raked his burrow no poops. I’ve seen mentioned on here that they sometimes eat they’re poop. Could that be the result of maybe not eating enough and turning to poop for sustenance? I don’t know what his normal is so it’s a challenge figuring out what that is. Sorry for the long post just trying to give as much information to better give an idea of the situation. Let me know any questions clarifications that will help! Me and Morty thank you in advance!

-BILL


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 29, 2019)

Seems like this poor creature could use some proper care and a more varied diet! Thank you for caring about him enough to take him in.
I hope some of the experts on these tortoises will chime in here and offer their good advice.
Long, warm soaks to start with will help as dehydration can kill very quickly.


----------



## ascott (Jul 29, 2019)

BILL IV said:


> Hello ALL!
> So update on my new friend MORTY! I came on here a couple of weeks ago asking about tortoise proofing my backyard before Morty’s arrival. So I created a burrow and area on the side of my house until I finish the rest. Here are pics of his new bare but temporary area for now. I had to hastily complete it because the previous owner couldn’t keep him any longer. So a little back story. Previous keeper had him for 20years since a baby. Got a new puppy and when Morty awoke from this years hibernation he obsessed on the new puppy and would not stop. So she needs to re home him. A friend of hers that has three Tortoises took him in. Morty then promptly began humping the female and fighting the males!! And didn’t eat for a couple of days after being there. So back he went to the previous owner. She put him in a cement dog run on the side of her house to separate him from the new dog. Well it was triple digit temps in The high desert 105! The whole time he was on cement with no shade and wasn’t doing well. So I take him to my house and he seems a little slow and kinda still adjusting to his new surroundings. I sent her a video thinking he was getting better. She says he seems to still be slow and maybe I’m not feeding him enough. She said he usually eats 20-30 green beans a day and like 10 or so show peas or snap peas and some romaine. I was giving him 10 or so green beans and like 6 of the other. So okay I’ll give him more. The concerning part is I haven’t seen any poops like she described. I think I found one and threw another one out not knowing what it was. Could this be poop see pic? He pees regularly and even in his soaking tub. I raked his burrow no poops. I’ve seen mentioned on here that they sometimes eat they’re poop. Could that be the result of maybe not eating enough and turning to poop for sustenance? I don’t know what his normal is so it’s a challenge figuring out what that is. Sorry for the long post just trying to give as much information to better give an idea of the situation. Let me know any questions clarifications that will help! Me and Morty thank you in advance!
> 
> -BILL



Hello. well, ten green beans and peas, concrete run, ugh? So, here is what I think. I think you have a great start in the space from what I can see. I personally would go and dig up more dirt and make a larger mound over the hide you have there....you also have a great corner next to the gate that you have use to stretch some shade cloth over to offer additional shade as the sun moves during the day and of course a soaking wallow and some plants/shrubs and all will grow in well. Now, the tortoise would likely love a variety of wet filling food for now. I would buy some romaine, green and red leaf lettuce, endive, radicchio, red and yellow bell peppers, spring mix. I also would offer up the food on a large paver or piece of slate to aid in that newly dug up dirt not covering all the food and being ingested in large amounts....I would also find a good spot that the food can regularly be offered up at and compress the dirt down and wet that spot to really pack the dirt down solid...this will eventually dry solid and be a good routine feeding spot....I would place an entire head of the lettuce out each day at the start of day when it is coolest or around 4 or 5 as it begins to wind down...but be sure that the tort is seeing you place it down and that the tort can sit in the shade eating it all up....


----------



## BILL IV (Jul 29, 2019)

TammyJ said:


> Seems like this poor creature could use some proper care and a more varied diet! Thank you for caring about him enough to take him in.
> I hope some of the experts on these tortoises will chime in here and offer their good advice.
> Long, warm soaks to start with will help as dehydration can kill very quickly.


Thanks! I hope so to! Yeah I'm trying to offer him some other things until I can grow stuff. He really like escarole and snap peas! I know I'm trying to do the best I can for him. He's got a chill personality and is very friendly. It's just hard like I said I don't know what his normal is.


----------



## BILL IV (Jul 29, 2019)

ascott said:


> Hello. well, ten green beans and peas, concrete run, ugh? So, here is what I think. I think you have a great start in the space from what I can see. I personally would go and dig up more dirt and make a larger mound over the hide you have there....you also have a great corner next to the gate that you have use to stretch some shade cloth over to offer additional shade as the sun moves during the day and of course a soaking wallow and some plants/shrubs and all will grow in well. Now, the tortoise would likely love a variety of wet filling food for now. I would buy some romaine, green and red leaf lettuce, endive, radicchio, red and yellow bell peppers, spring mix. I also would offer up the food on a large paver or piece of slate to aid in that newly dug up dirt not covering all the food and being ingested in large amounts....I would also find a good spot that the food can regularly be offered up at and compress the dirt down and wet that spot to really pack the dirt down solid...this will eventually dry solid and be a good routine feeding spot....I would place an entire head of the lettuce out each day at the start of day when it is coolest or around 4 or 5 as it begins to wind down...but be sure that the tort is seeing you place it down and that the tort can sit in the shade eating it all up....



Thanks I'll have to get a better shot of the space. For sure I need to mound it up more! I have his water dish a big tera cotta plant dish in the opposite corner from the gate. The Mulberry Tree in the front gives great shade most of the day except first thing in the morning. I was thinking the shade cloth over his food and water like you said cause it can heat up quick. I already got my tortoise seed pack from native seeds going to plant them this weekend. You can't see it but there is a big paver that I put his food on that sits flush with the ground. I read that is good because it also helps their beaks right? My morning routine so far with I'm sure my neighbors think I'm crazy if they can hear me. I go out there and replenish his water dish and then start by waving a piece of food at the front of his burrow while saying good morning Morty time for breakfast! Then when he comes out I go to the paver and wait till he comes over then place his food on there and watch him go to town. When he eats a bit I take off to go to work I then repeat this process when I get home! I think you're right about the shade while eating because that morning sun can be brutal! Do you think I should be concerned about the not pooping part or like I said could that be because of the small amount of food? Thanks for replying and the helpful advice!


----------



## BILL IV (Jul 30, 2019)

Good news! When I was feeding Morty last night afterwork I noticed by the entrance of his burrow........A POOPS!!!!!! YAY!!!!! I haven't been this excited about poop since I was three!! So glad let's hope there is more! So maybe increasing his food intake worked.


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 31, 2019)

Great. Keep us informed and stick around!


----------



## BILL IV (Jul 31, 2019)

TammyJ said:


> Great. Keep us informed and stick around!


For sure! I found another one! YAY! he does seem a bit more energetic so hopefully he continues to improve. Now I have to work on getting his area all cozy! Thanks!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 31, 2019)

BILL IV said:


> Thanks I'll have to get a better shot of the space. For sure I need to mound it up more! I have his water dish a big tera cotta plant dish in the opposite corner from the gate. The Mulberry Tree in the front gives great shade most of the day except first thing in the morning. I was thinking the shade cloth over his food and water like you said cause it can heat up quick. I already got my tortoise seed pack from native seeds going to plant them this weekend. You can't see it but there is a big paver that I put his food on that sits flush with the ground. I read that is good because it also helps their beaks right? My morning routine so far with I'm sure my neighbors think I'm crazy if they can hear me. I go out there and replenish his water dish and then start by waving a piece of food at the front of his burrow while saying good morning Morty time for breakfast! Then when he comes out I go to the paver and wait till he comes over then place his food on there and watch him go to town. When he eats a bit I take off to go to work I then repeat this process when I get home! I think you're right about the shade while eating because that morning sun can be brutal! Do you think I should be concerned about the not pooping part or like I said could that be because of the small amount of food? Thanks for replying and the helpful advice!



My desert torts are from AZ and they can’t pick peppers . But they like grass clippings in their food . [emoji217]


----------



## BILL IV (Aug 1, 2019)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> My desert torts are from AZ and they can’t pick peppers . But they like grass clippings in their food . [emoji217]


I have yet to give him peppers it's on the list though. I'm going to be planting some Bermuda grass soon so hopefully he can munch on that.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 1, 2019)

BILL IV said:


> I have yet to give him peppers it's on the list though. I'm going to be planting some Bermuda grass soon so hopefully he can munch on that.



Don’t wait just buy some Timothy hay cut it up fine and mix it in his food . A little more each week .


----------



## BILL IV (Aug 1, 2019)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Don’t wait just buy some Timothy hay cut it up fine and mix it in his food . A little more each week .


I'm actually going to the pet store today and going to get some of that and the grassland tortoise pellets to throw in the mix. The people who had him before me never gave him any hay or the like before so I hope he takes to it.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 1, 2019)

BILL IV said:


> I'm actually going to the pet store today and going to get some of that and the grassland tortoise pellets to throw in the mix. The people who had him before me never gave him any hay or the like before so I hope he takes to it.



Don’t rule out Mazuri so fast . I run it through a food grinder with Timothy hay and sprinkle it over the leafy vegys! They don’t know they are eating it .


----------



## BILL IV (Aug 1, 2019)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Don’t rule out Mazuri so fast . I run it through a food grinder with Timothy hay and sprinkle it over the leafy vegys! They don’t know they are eating it .


I haven't tried either yet. I just took over care for Morty 2 and half weeks ago and am still trying to get him back to normal. He got overheated at the previous person's house right before I took over care. They have never given him anything really besides like green beans, peas, lettuce and strawberries. So a little trial and error for the moment. What kind of grinder do you use? I was thinking of checking out a goodwill for one or Salvation Army Thanks for the suggestions like I said I'm still learning about caring for this guy. All I had was a box turtle and a red ear slider so he's a learning experience for sure.


----------



## Anilasor (Aug 2, 2019)

This year after my tortoise (Phillip) came out of hibernation he was very slow. I took him to the vet and he told me he was dehydrated and to soak him for 10-15 minutes a day for a couple a days, that really helped! Among all the vegetables some of the comments on your post have I buy fresh Dandelion from Fry's and he loves it! Also, Phillip has a ceramic bowl about 2" deep that I keep full for him to drink and also soak, he loves to lay in the water during this time of year. I'm sure Morty will come around and continue to live a good life with you. Tortoises are very interesting!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 2, 2019)

BILL IV said:


> I haven't tried either yet. I just took over care for Morty 2 and half weeks ago and am still trying to get him back to normal. He got overheated at the previous person's house right before I took over care. They have never given him anything really besides like green beans, peas, lettuce and strawberries. So a little trial and error for the moment. What kind of grinder do you use? I was thinking of checking out a goodwill for one or Salvation Army Thanks for the suggestions like I said I'm still learning about caring for this guy. All I had was a box turtle and a red ear slider so he's a learning experience for sure.



What kind of calcium do you give your tort ? I dry out my eggshells for 24 hours and then grind them into a powder and sprinkle the powder over the torts greens . Egg shells are free ![emoji217]


----------



## BILL IV (Aug 2, 2019)

Anilasor said:


> This year after my tortoise (Phillip) came out of hibernation he was very slow. I took him to the vet and he told me he was dehydrated and to soak him for 10-15 minutes a day for a couple a days, that really helped! Among all the vegetables some of the comments on your post have I buy fresh Dandelion from Fry's and he loves it! Also, Phillip has a ceramic bowl about 2" deep that I keep full for him to drink and also soak, he loves to lay in the water during this time of year. I'm sure Morty will come around and continue to live a good life with you. Tortoises are very interesting!


I was going to soak him last night when I gave him his dinner but he wouldn't come out of his burrow he was sleeping. He ate all his breakfast so I figured he's okay. I do have a large tera cotta plant dish that I fill with fresh water everyday. Still can't tell if he uses it but it's there for him if he wants. I'm going to try and soak him today after work. I've been to several different grocery stores and none have the dandelion greens. I have seen them there before they just don't have them.It's funny the FRY's out here is an electronic store! I just got him some mustard greens long green beans and snap peas. I moistened some tortoise pellets and stuff a few snap peas with the mushed up pellets! He munched them without hesitation so that's good. I just have to figure out how much to give him? Overall I think it just a combination of things that's making the adjustment a little slower. I'm doing what I can for the big guy! Thanks for the support! Tortoises are very interesting critters!!!


----------



## BILL IV (Aug 2, 2019)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What kind of calcium do you give your tort ? I dry out my eggshells for 24 hours and then grind them into a powder and sprinkle the powder over the torts greens . Egg shells are free ![emoji217]


None yet. I think I'll try that. That's probably just as good as whatever calcium stuff they have at the pet store right? Have you tried both and that's what you prefer or your tort prefers? Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Anilasor (Aug 2, 2019)

BILL IV said:


> I was going to soak him last night when I gave him his dinner but he wouldn't come out of his burrow he was sleeping. He ate all his breakfast so I figured he's okay. I do have a large tera cotta plant dish that I fill with fresh water everyday. Still can't tell if he uses it but it's there for him if he wants. I'm going to try and soak him today after work. I've been to several different grocery stores and none have the dandelion greens. I have seen them there before they just don't have them.It's funny the FRY's out here is an electronic store! I just got him some mustard greens long green beans and snap peas. I moistened some tortoise pellets and stuff a few snap peas with the mushed up pellets! He munched them without hesitation so that's good. I just have to figure out how much to give him? Overall I think it just a combination of things that's making the adjustment a little slower. I'm doing what I can for the big guy! Thanks for the support! Tortoises are very interesting critters!!!


Sounds like he'll come around. Also, you can find dandelion at the oriental market. I also have planted Hibiscus bushes in Phillip's enclosure. They love hibiscus. I am going to take Bill IV's advise and use egg shells as calcium supplements, also turning timothy hay into powder and putting it over the vegetables is a great idea! We learn something every day.


----------



## BILL IV (Aug 2, 2019)

Anilasor said:


> Sounds like he'll come around. Also, you can find dandelion at the oriental market. I also have planted Hibiscus bushes in Phillip's enclosure. They love hibiscus. I am going to take Bill IV's advise and use egg shells as calcium supplements, also turning timothy hay into powder and putting it over the vegetables is a great idea! We learn something every day.


Like I tried this morning you could make a hay paste and stuff it in a snap pea if Phillip is a picky one! Seriously learn something new everyday and forget half a thing every other! HA!


----------



## Anilasor (Aug 2, 2019)

BILL IV said:


> Like I tried this morning you could make a hay paste and stuff it in a snap pea if Phillip is a picky one! Seriously learn something new everyday and forget half a thing every other! HA!


Great idea! And you're right! We learn something new every day but forget half the next! Lol!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 2, 2019)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What kind of calcium do you give your tort ? I dry out my eggshells for 24 hours and then grind them into a powder and sprinkle the powder over the torts greens . Egg shells are free ![emoji217]



I don’t like store bought stuff
Much ! Cause if you look at people food you’ll see they add a lot of stuff to it to cut cost like salt (they add it of salt to soup and sugar so it don’t taste as salty!cuddle bone can choke a tort and cuddle fish are from salt water . But in the wild your tort finds lizard , bird eggshells for Calcium. Someone posted that it takes longer for a tort to take in egg shell calcium . But that was whole eggshells . Not eggshell powder . But I mix eggshell powder with carbonate calcium. But I have 51 torts so I buy 5 pounds of carbonate calcium. Carbonate calcium is taken in to the torts system faster .


----------



## BILL IV (Aug 2, 2019)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I don’t like store bought stuff
> Much ! Cause if you look at people food you’ll see they add a lot of stuff to it to cut cost like salt (they add it of salt to soup and sugar so it don’t taste as salty!cuddle bone can choke a tort and cuddle fish are from salt water . But in the wild your tort finds lizard , bird eggshells for Calcium. Someone posted that it takes longer for a tort to take in egg shell calcium . But that was whole eggshells . Not eggshell powder . But I mix eggshell powder with carbonate calcium. But I have 51 torts so I buy 5 pounds of carbonate calcium. Carbonate calcium is taken in to the torts system faster .


Interesting thanks! That's what I was wondering usually the store bought stuff does seem to have a lot of different ingredients made up of a lot of fillers. I think I will try this maybe mix the powder with the pellet mush and gut load the snap peas with it and see how that goes. This might be a difficult question to answer considering you have a legion of terrestrial tanks! I have the one 20 year old guy. What do you think would be a good amount to include? Some every meal, every other meal, once a week? I don't think the previous owners ever gave any such stuff so I'm sure he is deficient in that area. Once again thanks for the knowledge and advice!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 2, 2019)

BILL IV said:


> Interesting thanks! That's what I was wondering usually the store bought stuff does seem to have a lot of different ingredients made up of a lot of fillers. I think I will try this maybe mix the powder with the pellet mush and gut load the snap peas with it and see how that goes. This might be a difficult question to answer considering you have a legion of terrestrial tanks! I have the one 20 year old guy. What do you think would be a good amount to include? Some every meal, every other meal, once a week? I don't think the previous owners ever gave any such stuff so I'm sure he is deficient in that area. Once again thanks for the knowledge and advice!



I f your talking calcium? The TFO says a very little bit once or twice a week .If your talking about Mazuri o the bag it says Mazuri or other pellet food should not be more then 20 percent of your torts diet.


----------



## BILL IV (Aug 2, 2019)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I f your talking calcium? The TFO says a very little bit once or twice a week .If your talking about Mazuri o the bag it says Mazuri or other pellet food should not be more then 20 percent of your torts diet.


Cool thanks! That helps! great information.


----------



## DesertGirl12 (Aug 4, 2019)

You mentioned you have a mulberry tree. The mulberry leaves are great for your tort. Mine prefers the newer growth leaves better. That’s something else you have already for him!


----------



## BILL IV (Aug 6, 2019)

DesertGirl12 said:


> You mentioned you have a mulberry tree. The mulberry leaves are great for your tort. Mine prefers the newer growth leaves better. That’s something else you have already for him!


Yeah I have offered it to him and he will eat it and then not eat it depends on his mood I guess.


----------



## BILL IV (Aug 6, 2019)

Okay so Morty update and behavior question. So since Friday he will come out for breakfast after quite a bit of coaxing. Then when I get him to come over to his food paver he takes a couple of munches and then turns and starts to walk away. When I hold a green bean in front of him he'll eat it and as I get him to come back to the pile of fresh food he'll maybe take a bite and then just turn around and head back in his burrow. But if I sit there and feed him one snap pea, green bean at a time he'll keep eating more. If he was hungry wouldn't he eat it up like I've seen him do before? Or do they just not want to eat sometimes? Could he still be adjusting to his new digs? I'm just confused since I don't know what his normal is I'm at a loss. Any suggestions or ideas are welcome! Thanks!!!


----------



## ascott (Aug 6, 2019)

BILL IV said:


> Okay so Morty update and behavior question. So since Friday he will come out for breakfast after quite a bit of coaxing. Then when I get him to come over to his food paver he takes a couple of munches and then turns and starts to walk away. When I hold a green bean in front of him he'll eat it and as I get him to come back to the pile of fresh food he'll maybe take a bite and then just turn around and head back in his burrow. But if I sit there and feed him one snap pea, green bean at a time he'll keep eating more. If he was hungry wouldn't he eat it up like I've seen him do before? Or do they just not want to eat sometimes? Could he still be adjusting to his new digs? I'm just confused since I don't know what his normal is I'm at a loss. Any suggestions or ideas are welcome! Thanks!!!



Yes to all of the reasons you listed....i would pick early am for food offerings and then try afternoon in a shady spot and then late day...i would try a time for each day to see if time of day is a key factor for the tort.....it is super hot the last week and even the torts here are not on routine for their normal munching....


----------



## BILL IV (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks for replying! Yes I feed him in the morning around 7:30 before I go to work and around 7pm when I get home from work. He seemed okay with that schedule it kind of mimicked his previous schedule. Unfortunately he use to have people and dogs around him during the day and now only sees me in the morning and evening except on the weekends when I try and go out there more often. Also when he comes out in the evening I usually stay out there within until he heads back to his burrow. I was thinking it could be heat related also. Like you said I'm in Lancaster area and it's been triple digits! Heck on Sunday when I went out there at 9 am it was already 92! I gave him a good soak on Friday and he drank and peed so I'm assuming he's hydrated. I spray his area to dampen the ground make it a little cooler. I put the food in shaded spots. I'm just hope I'm doing things right! Do your torts not eat as much when it's super hot? Do they prefer cooler temps?


----------



## kthomas (Sep 4, 2019)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I f your talking calcium? The TFO says a very little bit once or twice a week .If your talking about Mazuri o the bag it says Mazuri or other pellet food should not be more then 20 percent of your torts diet.



Mazuri doesn't say that. They say that if you add fruit and vegetables to the diet, they should not be in concentrations of more than 5% and 20% of the diet. At least that's what my Mazuri tortoise food bag states. Nothing about limiting the actual Mazuri pellets.

My understanding is that Mazuri is the only commercial tortoise food that provides the complete nutrition that a tortoise needs. Perhaps I'm mistaken on that, I've only had tortoises for about a year so I'm far from an expert.

My desert tortoises love the Mazuri pellets, they act like it's candy. I soak the pellets in water so it's easier for them to eat (they are only a year old).


----------



## BILL IV (Sep 4, 2019)

kthomas said:


> Mazuri doesn't say that. They say that if you add fruit and vegetables to the diet, they should not be in concentrations of more than 5% and 20% of the diet. At least that's what my Mazuri tortoise food bag states. Nothing about limiting the actual Mazuri pellets.
> 
> My understanding is that Mazuri is the only commercial tortoise food that provides the complete nutrition that a tortoise needs. Perhaps I'm mistaken on that, I've only had tortoises for about a year so I'm far from an expert.
> 
> My desert tortoises love the Mazuri pellets, they act like it's candy. I soak the pellets in water so it's easier for them to eat (they are only a year old).


I still need to try that stuff. See if he likes it.


----------



## BILL IV (Sep 30, 2019)

Hello ALL!

An update and questions. Morty is doing good eating, pooping, running around and seems in generally good spirits. Now the weather is changing and his previous caretaker told me this morning I should bring him in for his winter sleep. I'm wondering should I stop feeding him. now and wait for a week for him to clear his guts or bring him in now? Also he doesn't seem to be slowing down or not eating like everyone says they should when they are ready. I'm wondering if I bring him in will he just go to sleep or will he be like hey what's going on and spend all his time trying to get out? Since this is my first time with him during this period of time I want to make sure I'm getting things right. This week's weather is nighttime lows of down to 40's to high of 85 daytime. I still need to make his sleep chamber. I'm thinking the box in a box with news paper is the route I will take. Also could you use the pink insulation foam boards instead of newsprint for insulation? Thanks for all the help and advice it's been very helpful!


----------



## Tom (Sep 30, 2019)

BILL IV said:


> Hello ALL!
> 
> An update and questions. Morty is doing good eating, pooping, running around and seems in generally good spirits. Now the weather is changing and his previous caretaker told me this morning I should bring him in for his winter sleep. I'm wondering should I stop feeding him. now and wait for a week for him to clear his guts or bring him in now? Also he doesn't seem to be slowing down or not eating like everyone says they should when they are ready. I'm wondering if I bring him in will he just go to sleep or will he be like hey what's going on and spend all his time trying to get out? Since this is my first time with him during this period of time I want to make sure I'm getting things right. This week's weather is nighttime lows of down to 40's to high of 85 daytime. I still need to make his sleep chamber. I'm thinking the box in a box with news paper is the route I will take. Also could you use the pink insulation foam boards instead of newsprint for insulation? Thanks for all the help and advice it's been very helpful!


Its much too warm during the day to bring him in just yet, and our night are too cold to leave them out if they don't have a burrow.

In the wild, they spend most of their time deep underground to avoid the temperature extremes at the surface. In summer, the ground is 80 degrees. In winter, its a steady 49-50. Above ground temperature extremes are not good for them. Hibernation is a whole process. Its not as easy as just bringing them inside one day. Its too hot outside most days in winter, and too cold at night. Like wise, any normal house is much too warm for them to hibernate in, and day to night, or day to day temperature fluctuations are also bad.

Scroll down to post number 19 of this thread for a more detailed explanation of the hibernation process. Leaving them outside, or putting them in a box in a closet is often fatal. https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/looking-for-an-rt-hibernation-mentor.128790/


----------



## BILL IV (Sep 30, 2019)

Tom said:


> Its much too warm during the day to bring him in just yet, and our night are too cold to leave them out if they don't have a burrow.
> 
> In the wild, they spend most of their time deep underground to avoid the temperature extremes at the surface. In summer, the ground is 80 degrees. In winter, its a steady 49-50. Above ground temperature extremes are not good for them. Hibernation is a whole process. Its not as easy as just bringing them inside one day. Its too hot outside most days in winter, and too cold at night. Like wise, any normal house is much too warm for them to hibernate in, and day to night, or day to day temperature fluctuations are also bad.
> 
> Scroll down to post number 19 of this thread for a more detailed explanation of the hibernation process. Leaving them outside, or putting them in a box in a closet is often fatal. https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/looking-for-an-rt-hibernation-mentor.128790/


Thanks for responding! I have read the linked post and still have some questions. The weather report says it's going to get down to 42 in Lancaster, CA tonight. I will bring him in tonight just to be safe. He does have a burrow I made him with concrete blocks and board that is about maybe a foot underground and dirt mounded on top is this not very protective against the elements? Your post talks of old refrigerators and such while Yvonne just throws a pile of leaves on their burrow outside. The lady I got him from use to just put him in a plastic tub with like rabbit pellets in a spare room. So I don't think he has ever been properly hibernated. I don't think I can afford a mini fridge right now or make a heated night box proper right now. Are those my only options? Would a double box set on top of a pink foam board or two in the garage work? Should I stop feeding him now for two weeks or do you think he's got a little bit before that? I know you said it's a feeling but that's what is making it so hard because the old owner's feeling is bring him now. And I haven't had that much time with him yet to know his normal or anything else. Sorry for the long reply I'm just kinda confused here as what is the best way for the little guy. Thanks for the help and any other info you need from me or clarification let me know. Thanks Tom!


----------



## Analogue (Oct 14, 2019)

tortoises do perform coprophagy it is NORMAL. Fibrous tortoise "pellet" appears perfectly healthy! The enclosure/shelter is GORGEOUS. Good job on that shelter.


----------



## BILL IV (Oct 15, 2019)

Analogue said:


> tortoises do perform coprophagy it is NORMAL. Fibrous tortoise "pellet" appears perfectly healthy! The enclosure/shelter is GORGEOUS. Good job on that shelter.


Thanks! I can't wait for all the plants to grow in. Hopefully he doesn't eat them up before they get established.


----------

